# 1960 Ford Starliner



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Until several weeks ago, I hadn´t ever heard of this car. I discovered the amt model and got curious, watched some videos on YouTube and fell in love with this luxurious coupe. Especially the videos with true to original body and interior work made the model a must have for me. The design is typical early 60´s, but there is so much to discover: The "eyesights" on the front fenders, the "stars" on the the C-pillar and most of all, that tail-fin starting all the way from the front bumper. Everything is over the top luxury. 

The amt model can match with that luxury. The parts are very rich on detail, have crisp edges and no flake. You even get a complete second engine for stock or custom. I had many happy hours building my Starliner. One tree had an ERTL logo on it, so that might explain the high quality. Maybe someone can give me some facts?

I had my doubts if my two-tone metallic peach paint choice might look too cheesy, but after my first test coat I was sure that it matches fine to this model. Ground-layer is a champagne metallic spray (Tamiya), with several thin layers of airbrushed Aero Color (home mixed) with a big shot of metallic fluid. 2 Layers of crystal clear and finally polished. All chrome is bare metal in ultra bright and matte aluminum. A few details on my behalf are the fender skirts, the rear side windows and the hood ornament. Only a small number of cars were delivered with this ornament back in 1960.










































The interior has a black flocked floor. For the seat texture I applied thin acrylic airbrush paint with a hair-brush. Extra goodies are the seat-belts and an "air-conditioner". The chrome work is again bare metal and molotow chrome marker.









The engine is as close to stock as I could get. I found different versions in the net and chose this one with my own style of detail work. 

















Last but not least the undercarriage. The box version comes very close to original. I added the power brake and hand brake lines and the gas line.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Excellent build! I like the exterior paint work and choice. The interior works for me too! But not a box I would have checked on the order form.

Where the plates part of the decal sheet?


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

The decal sheet had these Kansas and orange Indiana plates. Instead of trying to slip them on a plastic part and getting it messed, I stick them to thin white styrene and cut them out when dry.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

awesome build. paint and detail look good.


----------

